# My wood house et al



## dego (Feb 10, 2007)

I realized earlier this week that I will not be home much this spring....I am in the Navy and I'll be deploying for quite some time in Apr.  Going through my mental checklist, I almost forgot my firewood
I have 4.5-5 cord in lengths out back, so I figured I'd get at it a little today.  As well, I thought I would share a couple of pictures of my wood house, my splitter and 1 shot of my trusty little 254 (which has about a million cord through it!!).
First shot is the pile of lengths.  Primarily maple, oak with a little birch.  I had it delivered last spring.


----------



## dego (Feb 10, 2007)

Second shot is my splitter, 5.5 hp Honda with a 20 ton ram.  13 inch VW wheels...it tows very well.  Truly, a emasticator.


----------



## dego (Feb 10, 2007)

Wood house is 16 X 8 X 8.  I jam it full, and it will hold 7.7 cord.


----------



## dego (Feb 10, 2007)

Wood to the left will be burnt next season, to the right, this season


----------



## dego (Feb 10, 2007)

A shot from behind the wood house


----------



## dego (Feb 10, 2007)

My trusty 254.  I bought it for $125 13-14 years ago from a guy who had a whole pick-up bed full of saw bodies, no bars or chains.  He was a cook in the woods for the loggers and at the end of the season, the guys would leave, and leave everything behind!!  He would go around and scoop the saws up and sell them.  I should have bought a 61 as well.
I have never had any problems with it, run 91 octane with a 40:1 mix of good quality oil and a new plug every year.  5 pulls everytime.


----------



## dego (Feb 10, 2007)

And the final picture, another angle of the splitter


----------



## bruce56bb (Feb 10, 2007)

great pics and setup dan.


----------



## Roospike (Feb 10, 2007)

Well , I like to add and notate ...................Well , nothing. Looks like you know what your doing.

Pacific Energy Summit , good wood pile(S) , trusty chainsaw , nice log splitter. Your set .  ;-)


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 11, 2007)

Looking good. Be safe sailor and thanks for what you are doing for us.


----------



## dego (Feb 11, 2007)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Looking good. Be safe sailor and thanks for what you are doing for us.



Actually, I am a Submariner, very similar to a sailor, just a little more unkempt and rougher around the edges!!
A statement such as yours always puts a smile on my face.  
Thank you very much.

Yours Aye,


----------



## kevinlp (Feb 11, 2007)

That wood house, does it have a flat roof? Could you provide another picture of it from a little further distance? Thanks.

Looking to build myself a wood storage building this spring and getting great ideas from people on hearth.net.


----------



## MrGriz (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for your service Dan!  Be safe out there, or should I say under there.

You've got a great setup to come back to, I've definitely got wood envy...I'm starting to look at furniture that we don't use very often.


----------



## dego (Feb 11, 2007)

Kevin said:
			
		

> That wood house, does it have a flat roof? Could you provide another picture of it from a little further distance? Thanks.
> 
> Looking to build myself a wood storage building this spring and getting great ideas from people on hearth.net.


No, the roof is not flat.  When I framed it, I wanted to have a shed roof, so it is 8' in the front and 6' in the back.  The rafters are 2x6 on 2' centers with 15/32 OSB Super Roof as sheathing.  I shingled it with 25-year asphalt, and I put starter strip (drip edge) around the whole perimeter.  The building is 16’ X 8’ od, so the inside dimensions are a little smaller.  It is basic 2x4 construction with a double top and shoe plate; with 1x6 spruce boards nailed on in a privacy fence fashion.  Keeps driving rain and snow out, yet the wind blows through.  In the summer I can pile fresh green wood in it and come this time of year, it is right for burning.  I trialed a ½ cord last year just to see what the result would be.  Don’t think I would take a chance at that with a winters burning.
The shed sits atop cement blocks and I use pallets to pile the wood on.  I’m actually contemplating building another one, but this one would be 22’ X 8’.  I wouldn’t mind having an ell to put the splitter in.  I have a cover for it, but having it out of the weather is much better.  That would mean I would have upwards to 15 cord piled and under cover at any 1 time!!


----------



## dego (Feb 11, 2007)

A couple more from different angles


----------



## dego (Feb 11, 2007)

The last one from the inside.


----------



## dego (Feb 11, 2007)

MrGriz said:
			
		

> Thanks for your service Dan!  Be safe out there, or should I say under there.



Thanks for that.  Just as long as the number of surfacings equal the number of dives, everything will be golden.  Nothing like 600' in a force ten storm...just like sitting in your living room!!


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 11, 2007)

dego said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very familiar with submariners. I went down to Norfolk to welcome a young one back from the cruise where he earned his Dolphins. Also familiar with the rough around the edges. A few months later the Navy invited him to resign and go away. Between punching out a cop and a few too many bar fights they should have kept him at sea more often.


----------



## dego (Feb 11, 2007)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> dego said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds so familiar.  I have been doing this for 22 years now....I have seen many good guys come and go.  Usually the good submariners are the bad asses that no one else wants, at least that's the way it has been for quite some time up here in Canada.
Ahh, yes the Dolphins, I earned mine in Aug '85...remember the day well, got in trouble with the COB, got pissed and then fell asleep on watch!!  How time flies!!


----------



## sgcsalsero (Feb 12, 2007)

Dan, you are livin the dream, really liked the woodhouse (and so did my wife which is huge)

Thanks for your service, 
SGC (former USN)


----------



## kevinlp (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you very much for the extra pictures and the detail. This will help me in building mine this spring.

Retrieving wood from under tarps gets old very quick. Easier to stack wood in a shed as well. I've had enough of rows collapsing...


----------



## DavidV (Feb 12, 2007)

That's a nice set up.  As for your vocation....i'm into land mass.  Being out ON the water with lots of air would freak me out.....UNDER The water??  Do they even let guys my size in those things??  I'd freak out.  They would have to shoot me full of happy juice and strap me to a stainless steel table. I definately send you a big thank you.  Be safe....and in your line of work....be stealthy........and should you get the chance to push a button or two...make sure you tear some sheite up...(SP?)


----------



## dego (Feb 12, 2007)

Kevin said:
			
		

> Thank you very much for the extra pictures and the detail. This will help me in building mine this spring.
> 
> Retrieving wood from under tarps gets old very quick. Easier to stack wood in a shed as well. I've had enough of rows collapsing...



NP Kevin.  After I re-read my post, I discovered an error in my description of the wood house.  I used 1x8 spruce for sheathing, not 1 x 6.  You are right, piling wood in a shelter is far better than digging out a wood pile, been there done that.  Good luck with whatever you choose to build.


----------



## dego (Feb 12, 2007)

DavidV said:
			
		

> That's a nice set up.  As for your vocation....i'm into land mass.  Being out ON the water with lots of air would freak me out.....UNDER The water??  Do they even let guys my size in those things??  I'd freak out.  They would have to shoot me full of happy juice and strap me to a stainless steel table. I definately send you a big thank you.  Be safe....and in your line of work....be stealthy........and should you get the chance to push a button or two...make sure you tear some sheite up...(SP?)



It is a mind over matter thing....in a submarine you cannot dwell on your surroundings, but you never forget where you are.  It is a tight space, very confined, but is grows on you.  Currently, I have a 6'4" 300lb guy who lumbars around quite effectively onboard.  His time is just about up though, he is leaving the Navy for bigger and better things.....if there is is such a thing.
Stealth is the name of the game, we practice it in 100% of the time at sea.  In a shooting war, noise will ultimately lead to death.  Full stop.


----------



## kevinmoelk (Feb 13, 2007)

Super nice set up Dego.  I have wood storage plans silimar to yours for next spring.  The previous owner of my house built a basketball court for his boys, that I never use.  It sits along the back edge of my property.  I plan on building a privacy fence 6ft tall along one side, roughly 20 feet, then have a shed roof to cover a four foot span.  So my wood storage shed would provide 4'x20' in total.  Behind the fence I will place some of my rigs (I have 7 trucks, lol) on the former basketball court.  I might incorporate a space in the wood storage area for my lawn tractor so I can get that out of my garage/shop.  In essence my set up will look like your wood shed, only completely open on one side.  Thanks for the visual pictures as your design is very similar to what I was planning.  And I'm glad to hear the air circulation is adequate for seasoning.  Be safe on your tour of duty, and thank you for your service to our country.  

-Kevin


----------

